# Are you an Internet Addict?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

:lol: Well, do you consider youself as an internet addict? You might feel impossible to pass the day without accessing the internet, visit sites (e.g. TalkClassical) daily/nearly daily etc. yet able to not do other things that might actually be more beneficial for your well being (such as exercise, read, study, work etc. without using the internet).

What do you think? Just your own experience, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It is an essential part of my day to day life, including work. I am able to do without if necessary.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I am 'somewhat' addicted. Probably more than that, in all truth, but not 'totally' addicted, since I find time for violin practice, Star Trek, tending our aged pooch, and very occasionally, housework.

I think it's because I found out about IT late in my life. I began on Friends Reunited & then Facebook - I used those two to locate more than ten former schoolfriends - and then it was music fora/forums. This is my third and the most addictive yet.

As I posted elsewhere, we just had 24 hours' moratorium because our internet provider crashed, and at first I was *really sad*. 

As the day wore on, I felt a certain amount of relief - like someone who's on the first day of a diet and thinking they're doing rather well. But the choccy cake is back...!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I think I am not totally addicted but I do use the computer and my phone when I can / mosty when I would like  , which is near daily. It's almost like food.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Like Ingenue, I am 'somewhat' addicted, but not 'totally' addicted, since I find time for piano practice, Star Trek, tending our aged pooch, and very occasionally, going out on day trips. 

Unlike Ingenue, I've been using IT and computers for 30 years. I started back in the days when a 300 bits \ second modem was hi-tec. In fact when I did my first OU degree (starting in 1984), they were still using teleprinters for the computing course. The luxury of a BBC B and my own modem. I then did another stint in the 90's with the OU and by this stage bulletin boards were the big thing. The web was just starting off (technically the "internet" started in the 80's as a way of linking computers) so I've been on the web almost since the beginning of public access. 

I've used it heavily for work both teaching and admin as well as for programming help. I've been on a range of techy forums as well. Once I retired, I didn't use it as much initially. Then I had a major burst of facebooking, putting up a lot of family photos and stuff. Now I've moved on to TC and find it very enthralling.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

No at all. 

As I have said before, nothing is compared to real interaction with people. To read a book made of paper and to pass the pages with my fingertips and to carry it into a coffee shop. To visit a friend or ask a to invite a friend home. Take a walk with my husband holding hands. Drive the car looking at the landscape. Working as volunteer with charity organizations, etc. There is too much to do out there.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> :lol: Well, do you consider youself as an internet addict?


No, I don't, because I try to avoid spending time in internet as much as possible.



> You might feel impossible to pass the day without accessing the internet, visit sites (e.g. TalkClassical) daily/nearly daily etc. yet able to not do other things that might actually be more beneficial for your well being (such as exercise, read, study, work etc. without using the internet).


No, it is not impossible to pass the day without accessing internet. Because of my job there are moments when I need to work with the PC because I need to run statistical programs to process the information surveyed outside as interviews and other field research data. While I am doing that, well, I get hooked here.

By the way it is a great forum but even though I am not very enthusiastic about having a life in the internet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I use it very often for leisure and for work. I would find it very difficult to work without it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I should clarify, when I say I could do without it if necessary I mean if I'm away somewhere specifically not to do work etc.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Taggart said:


> I've been using IT and computers for 30 years.


Wow!

Until recently I have seen that I can't avoid the use of Internet but not in terms of 'Facebook' or things like that, but for the research of information. That aspect is great. I have subscriptions to some Journals of my field and that makes me to save time and money going to specialized libraries to search for them.

However I really try to keep a healthy distance from cell phones and internet. I have noticed that some people becomes really obsessed with that.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I am proud to say it is not. If you fine folks would be able to meet in person each week, I would rather do that. The main reason I use the internet is to Talk Classical, check restaurant reviews and watch live concerts. I'm sure some more things but by no means is it a necessary part of my life and I'm quite thankful for that.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have noticed that since I've been back on this site I've been reading less. When I was away from here, I did virtually nothing on the Internet except literature research on occasion and checking on my local sports teams.

So, the Internet is not addictive - but this site is.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much; especially since I discovered Reddit a couple years ago. I know I am spending less time on other activities and more time on-line.

But I am a Facebook holdout and proud...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't know if it's that I'm an internet addict or an information addict. I'm not sure how I ever existed before having pretty much the sum total of all human knowledge on a device that fits in my pocket. Too bad I pretty much only use that to follow sports scores and message boards, but hey, it's there if I need it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

As an anonymous internet user, undead and not breathing- I find the internet an essential part of daily unlife but when other undead activities call I can drag myself away


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm addicted to youtube and this site. No doubt about it.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

my answer to the poll was tongue-in-cheek. What shall I do without youtube?!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am addicted to information, and there is no easier access to information than the WWW. Wikipedia, YouTube, Good Reads, Netflix, Audible, Amazon, this site, various science blogs, and a progressive rock forum are my main interests. So in a sense, to say I am addicted to the web is like saying I am addicted to life. Almost everything is there / here.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

When I am offline, I think about things I'd like to google; then I go online and can remember nary a one.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> When I am offline, I think about things I'd like to google; then I go online and can remember nary a one.


Ha! You are definitely an internet addict even when NOT online!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Living in the boonies and bereft of a cell phone until fairly recently, I had it circumstantially pounded into my head that the internet is a luxury, not a necessity. So I think no. When my internet breaks, I find it pretty easy to "hibernate" and binge on the youtube sub updates I missed next time I can connect.


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

Given that this is an *Internet* forum, it would not surprise me if most of the votes would turn out to be for the first three option (which they are as of now).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'll admit it ... totally addicted to the internet. We use it for streaming television/movies, music, and family communication.

I also store my music recordings in the 'cloud' so that I can easily share it with associates and family members. 

If it were to all go away tomorrow though, I could deal with it and have no complaints. I grew up during the era of black and white TV, radio and dial-wired telephones. We survived quite well without all the electronics in our lives then. 

Kh ♫


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

I play angry birds probably around 6 hours a day, I do facebook but I usually just check it every hour or two. When I'm on youtube sometimes I stay on it all day and my eyes go out of focus and hurt really bad, so I only do that every second day or so. I don't work and I stay up all night watching Buffy the vampire slayer on dvd box set so I have the internet on in the background. Normally I use it for this website called google,it's quite famous. So If I think of a question, I write it in there and it finds me an answer, it's helpful for things like that. So no I wouldn't say I'm addicted but I do use it definitely.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

I feel that the internet is very useful. Because i can see videos and songs of bands on Youtube that i can't hear in my state,because the radio doesn't play it. Over where i live,it's mostly rap,reggae and such,and it's hard just trying to find people interested in metal where i live.


----------



## Metalkitsune (Jul 11, 2011)

Plus the internet has also became a area of support for people who never realized that they share a common bond. Like it has helped various internet subcultures like furry fandom to find each other,which would be hard IRL. For that reason i like the internet and want it here to stay.

To add more,since it seems edit is no longer available on the other post i posted.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I deny that I'm an Internet addict to my friends and family all the time.

I'm _that_ addicted! :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, I must use my PC and iPad for much of my work, so I feel it natural for me to be on the internet a lot. Need something? There's the internet. Wondering something? Doing research? There's the internet. But I can do without. So long as "without" means science, history, or PIANO!!!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, I suppose I am............................


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Dear Internet Addicts,

I have no words to describe this link. 
http://www.foxnews.com/science/2013/09/01/pennsylvania-hospital-to-open-country-first-inpatient-treatment-program-for/

Most Sincerely, 
Your Current Top Poster (I.e., I addressed myself as well as you in the heading.  )


----------

